# Occasional brewing options what works best



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

So I have a basic espresso set up, I use it more than I consume ( I'm not the big coffee drinker in the house) but I have a hankering for nice filter coffee but don't really want to invest in more "kit" or "faff"......I have a kettle with different temps 70/80/90/100 some basic timer scales I use for espresso and a mignon grinder currently set for espresso.....which isn't the best at changing grind without wastage so what my best bet for brewing? Storage also limited, considered an aeropress but don't think portability is an issue for some time yet..... v60 ? Chemex? Clever dripper?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

So you're looking at something that will use a fine grind, Clever Dripper. V60 & Chemex will mean massive grind changes, compared to espresso, plus you can get filter papers in some supermarkets.

Put the water, straight off boil, in the brewer first, add coffee & wet it very gently at the surface. Steep for as long as you can (~25min) before temp drops. Use water 15 or 16x the weight of the coffee dose.

If you want to try short steeps (30-60s) use more like 10, or 11x the dose in water weight, gently sink floating grounds before draw down.

Even if you buy the smaller Clever, I'd still use #4 papers, to avoid risking overflowing the filter.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

MWJB said:


> So you're looking at something that will use a fine grind, Clever Dripper. V60 & Chemex will mean massive grind changes


 That's the issue I don't want a second grinder or to faff for the occasional brew and then screw up the espresso of money and space weren't an issue I'd buy a svart/uniform or similar for brewing maybe consider trading the mignon in for a niche

delonghi did do a combined espresso percolator unit 🙈🙈🙈


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@HDAV - Maybe let look at a small hand grinder for the brew and the options MWJB suggested? A £5 V60 plastic brewer is hard to beat in terms of initial cost.

I was really impressed with the MBK Aerspeed recently, super compact and did 20g fine enough for a Rao style V60 in under a minute. Definitely much better suited to brew than the Aergrind in terms of effort/speed. Nice for camping or travel since it fits in an Aeropress.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I did have a v60 might still be in parents house and I have a mate with hand grinder I might try and borrow for a while


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Sounds like you are pretty much sorted then, apart from maybe some papers (I like the bleached Japanese Hario stretch ones).

I'm rubbish at delicate pours so found these two work really well for me even if you don't have a goose neck kettle.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

HDAV said:


> That's the issue I don't want a second grinder or to faff for the occasional brew and then screw up the espresso of money and space weren't an issue I'd buy a svart/uniform or similar for brewing maybe consider trading the mignon in for a niche


 So, why not make Clever brews with your Mignon?

What kind of kettle is it you currently have? Is it the Bosch styline? This won't be much good for V60.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

MWJB said:


> So, why not make Clever brews with your Mignon?
> 
> What kind of kettle is it you currently have? Is it the Bosch styline? This won't be much good for V60.


 I may have misread your previous post, is the clever ok with fine espresso style grinds? It read like clever, v60, chemex all needed coarser grinds?

kettle is a Bosch yes


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

HDAV said:


> I may have misread your previous post, is the clever ok with fine espresso style grinds? It read like clever, v60, chemex all needed coarser grinds?
> 
> kettle is a Bosch yes


 Yes, the Clever will work with espresso grinds, certainly on the coarser end.

V60 & Chemex can use the coarsest grinds you are ever likely to need...and a gooseneck kettle if you want a high strike rate of good cups.

Just made a Clever brew with Niche at 33 (a bit coarser than typical espresso), 30s steep, sink grounds, drain & it was a very low extraction (weak, inoffensive, but not horrible, like bodged drip brews can be). I probably should have been a bit more aggressive with the wetting of the coffee & maybe given it 45s before draw down.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Anyone got a clever they want to move on?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I used espresso grind accidentally in the clever the other day and it was fine. I even pour the grinds in first unlike the advice from hoffman or others. I do a 5 minute steep (Can't be bothered to wait longer) and it only took a few minutes to draw down.


----------

